# Honda RN01



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

tell me everything you konw about it. no BS like it doesnt help minaar win. i wanna know every tech aspect of it. how and why the transmission works. all that stuff. im trying to learn as much about this cause i had a couple ideas about the whole internal transmission thing but i dont know whats up with them currenlty. granted i dont have a great idea about what im doing as i dont have an engineering degree or anything but thats what you all are for.  anything you got would be great, thanks.


----------



## phUnk (May 16, 2004)

zerossix said:


> tell me everything you konw about it. no BS like it doesnt help minaar win. i wanna know every tech aspect of it. how and why the transmission works. all that stuff. im trying to learn as much about this cause i had a couple ideas about the whole internal transmission thing but i dont know whats up with them currenlty. granted i dont have a great idea about what im doing as i dont have an engineering degree or anything but thats what you all are for.  anything you got would be great, thanks.


I don't suppose you've got one for sale, do ya?


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

zerossix said:


> tell me everything you konw about it. no BS like it doesnt help minaar win. i wanna know every tech aspect of it. how and why the transmission works. all that stuff. im trying to learn as much about this cause i had a couple ideas about the whole internal transmission thing but i dont know whats up with them currenlty. granted i dont have a great idea about what im doing as i dont have an engineering degree or anything but thats what you all are for.  anything you got would be great, thanks.


I dunno, ask the thieves that stole them.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

sh!t i knew this was a bad idea  ya caught me


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

Screw the Honda, you can actually BUY a g-box equipped Nikolia Nucleon.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zerossix said:


> sh!t i knew this was a bad idea  ya caught me


yeah I wrote a smartalex response and then erased it.


----------



## JRuss (Dec 6, 2004)

The Honda is estimated to cost $75,000 and this was estimated by the Honda guys.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Fungazi said:


> Screw the Honda, you can actually BUY a g-box equipped Nikolia Nucleon.


Or you can wait till the Honda comes into production.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Or you can wait till the Honda comes into production.


 You mean if it comes into production?


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> You mean if it comes into production?


No, when it comes into production.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> No, when it comes into production.


 It's for sure? Sweet....didn't know.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> It's for sure? Sweet....didn't know.


http://www.transcendmagazine.com/archives/000355.html#000355


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> http://www.transcendmagazine.com/archives/000355.html#000355


 SWEET!!!


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> http://www.transcendmagazine.com/archives/000355.html#000355


Sweet is right! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

TheSherpa said:


> Or you can wait till the Honda comes into production.


Why wait? Its unlikely the honda frame will be nearly as well made, or offered with nearly as many options- like, say, custom sizing.

Besides, how can it look better than this?


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Fungazi said:


> Why wait? Its unlikely the honda frame will be nearly as well made, or offered with nearly as many options- like, say, custom sizing.
> 
> Besides, how can it look better than this?


It also won't cost upwards of $5000+ for the frame, weight a ton, and look like a rattle-trap frame.

Also, noone can comment on Honda manu. abilities with bikes, but if its anything like their cars, ATVs, etc. then it'll be damn close or better than Nicolais construction.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> It also won't cost upwards of $5000+ for the frame, weight a ton, and look like a rattle-trap frame.
> 
> Also, noone can comment on Honda manu. abilities with bikes, but if its anything like their cars, ATVs, etc. then it'll be damn close or better than Nicolais construction.


 If they mainstream the bike it should be constructed VERY well. With a company so large they have refined their manufacturing techniques to not only be cheap, but to be very efficient and reliable. Just look at their cars (like Will said) they last forever are reliable and cheap.


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

The current honda screwed the transmission idea for a simple cassette dealio.......... basically the cassette is inside a gearbox.....exactly like the GT Dh bike. Turns out no one wants the pay 75000 for a DH bike that has lots of problems lol. 

Cool thing is the cassette is constantly moving meaning shifting w/o pedaling. also no derrailleur to rip off. Not really anything super amazing about it. To bad, i got all excited.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

j6105 said:


> The current honda screwed the transmission idea for a simple cassette dealio.......... basically the cassette is inside a gearbox.....exactly like the GT Dh bike. Turns out no one wants the pay 75000 for a DH bike that has lots of problems lol.


Too bad the GT uses a geared hub called a Nexus. The Honda is just a der. in a can.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

The honda system has a few advantages over the Gbox or the Nexus but probably not many. I wouldn't mind having a pimped out honda bike with my pimped out honda truck.

I just hope they don't have a bunch of proprietary crap on it.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

$75,000 for a DH bike  Jigga whaaaaaaat? I'll just buy a Demo 8 Pro and use the extra 71 grand on spare X.0 deraillers and dropouts.

That Nucleon frame looks pretty sick


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Sicks not the word................PIMPED BLING BLING ETC ETC


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> $75,000 for a DH bike  Jigga whaaaaaaat? I'll just buy a Demo 8 Pro and use the extra 71 grand on spare X.0 deraillers and dropouts.


Thats how much Minaars, Kurtz, and that other kids cost. Protos are usually $$$$$$$$.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

j6105 said:


> The current honda screwed the transmission idea for a simple cassette dealio.......... basically the cassette is inside a gearbox.....exactly like the GT Dh bike. Turns out no one wants the pay 75000 for a DH bike that has lots of problems lol.
> 
> Cool thing is the cassette is constantly moving meaning shifting w/o pedaling. also no derrailleur to rip off. Not really anything super amazing about it. To bad, i got all excited.


Not anything super amazing huh? What else could you possibly want!


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

chain drive is more efficient than gears.


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

haha do you realize a chain drive is 98% effiecient?

Part of the reason the RN01 drivetrain system was replaced with the cassette/derrailleur in a can idea. 

I thought the GT was also der/cass in a can? Honestly i have never looked at it tho.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

j6105 said:


> haha do you realize a chain drive is 98% effiecient?
> 
> Part of the reason the RN01 drivetrain system was replaced with the cassette/derrailleur in a can idea.
> 
> I thought the GT was also der/cass in a can? Honestly i have never looked at it tho.


 I think the GT uses a Rohloff, Nexus or similar hub like thing.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I think the GT uses a Rohloff, Nexus or similar hub like thing.


Nexus


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Thats how much Minaars, Kurtz, and that other kids cost. Protos are usually $$$$$$$$.


Yeah, but Honda probablly paid THEM to ride the bike, not the other way around. I highly doubt they put a penny towards the price of the bike


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> Yeah, but Honda probablly paid THEM to ride the bike, not the other way around. I highly doubt they put a penny towards the price of the bike


Good call.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

j6105 said:


> The current honda screwed the transmission idea for a simple cassette dealio.......... basically the cassette is inside a gearbox.....exactly like the GT Dh bike. Turns out no one wants the pay 75000 for a DH bike that has lots of problems lol.
> 
> Cool thing is the cassette is constantly moving meaning shifting w/o pedaling. also no derrailleur to rip off. Not really anything super amazing about it. To bad, i got all excited.


Actually the cassette-in-a-can Honda gearbox has a derrailleur inside... but you just can't bang it against a rock... but as per Murphy's laws, it can fail also.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

The "cassette in a can" system is actually pretty sweet, given the aplication. It is EXTREMELY effecient (and durable) because the drive sprocket always stay directly in line with the driven cog (it moves on its shaft). Its also very light compared to gear-based systems.
The only drawback is the limited gear selection- andt for DH racing, the range and selection or a single cassette is quite adequite, assuming they pick a good chainring. Still, I'm suprised they didn't use a 10 speed drive from a road bike. Guess it would have been a pain making special shifters...


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> It also won't cost upwards of $5000+ for the frame, weight a ton, and look like a rattle-trap frame.
> 
> Also, noone can comment on Honda manu. abilities with bikes, but if its anything like their cars, ATVs, etc. then it'll be damn close or better than Nicolais construction.


yaaa thats hot, screw japan


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Heck of a lot of wiggle room in that statement:


> "As you know, Honda hopes to mass-produce the "RN01" which is currently used in U.S. and Japanese downhill races. However, we have not concretely proceeded with any plans including mass production"


I would not hold my breath. There is much more "if" in there than "when."


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

So any new word on prodcution of it?


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

imagine a dh bike with a drive shaft like bmw motorcycles have...


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

scabrider said:


> imagine a dh bike with a drive shaft like bmw motorcycles have...


Theres a bike company called christini(maybe thats the bike name) but its 2 wheel drive and the front is powered by drvie shaft!
But it a XC bike.


----------



## PblcNme (Dec 11, 2005)

You cant compare the nicolai and honda! It's like comparing a 911 turbo to a honda s2000.


----------



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

PblcNme said:


> You cant compare the nicolai and honda! It's like comparing a 911 turbo to a honda s2000.


It's funny! You should say 911 & Honda NSX.


----------



## PblcNme (Dec 11, 2005)

kruz said:


> It's funny! You should say 911 & Honda NSX.


considering the turbo isn't the highest end model in their line up, which the nsx is for honda, no...it's not funny. The 07 Carrera GT owns that japanese yogurt cup!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

PblcNme said:


> considering the turbo isn't the highest end model in their line up, which the nsx is for honda, no...it's not funny. The 07 Carrera GT owns that japanese yogurt cup!!


...And can give a run for the money to the omnipotent Ferrari Enzo.


----------



## PblcNme (Dec 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> ...And can give a run for the money to the omnipotent Ferrari Enzo.


not exactly....carrera gt and 
enzo the prices are at the bottom. carrera is apporx half the price of the enzo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

PblcNme said:


> not exactly....carrera gt and
> enzo the prices are at the bottom. carrera is apporx half the price of the enzo.


Here goes again my bad english... sorry, not my mother laguage.

I meant that the performance of the Carrera is pretty close (or can be even faster depending on the track layout) to the one of the Enzo... costing much less.

Some mag made a comparo on two tracks with different layouts... one twisty and one more straight... the Carrera kicked the Ferrari's arse by the skin of someone's teeth on the twisty track but the Ferrari sweeped the floors using the carrera as a mop on the open layout.

But the Enzo has the biggest bling factor... that figure of 1M is a little bit too optimistic now all the Enzo's are sold and only way to get one is to buy one second hand. Rumours are they run at about 2M now...

Sorry for the highjack....

I agree with Shiggy... it's more a matter of "if"... but I think Honda has the power to get a nice share of the market and still make a nice income. It's up to them. If they will, they can.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 4, 2005)

Dirt mag did a review of the Nicolai with the Gbox. It was a good read and there was some great innovations going on besides the internal drive system. You can remove the rear wheel without having to pull off the cassette and the disc if I remember right. Awesome pedaler as well.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

PblcNme said:


> You cant compare the nicolai and honda! It's like comparing a 911 turbo to a honda s2000.


The Nicolai does'nt stand a chance against the Honda. Honda has way too much duckets for R&D.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> The Nicolai does'nt stand a chance against the Honda. Honda has way too much duckets for R&D.


Too bad the engineering team working on their F1 engine hasn't realised about it...

Money isn't everything. Toyota has the biggest budget (unlimited) in F1 and they are just a middle field team.

BTW... Valentino Rossi and Yamaha haven't realized either that Honda has a bigger budget than them. Neither Ducati has on the Superbike Championship....


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

why hookworms on a DH beast?


----------



## cyberjor (May 30, 2006)

About the Honda RN01...
does anyone know what magazine and issue has the article about how the RN01 works. I know the current RN01 is not a CVT, but a gearbox with fixed gear ratios, but I'm wondering if the RN01 with CVT was ever actually used, or if it was just developed as a proof of concept.


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

hope this helps http://www.honda.co.jp/HDTV/MTB/rn01-gearbox/


----------



## Big_Tim (Apr 10, 2006)

I think it was Dirt, the uk based DH mag that had the workings of the RN01. (www.dirtmag.co.uk)


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Got some interview info on Greg Minnaar and his RN-01...

"Minnaar is probably as well known for his internally-geared Honda bike. A lot of secrecy surrounds the 'high tech' G-Cross bike, and each one is rumoured to have cost £40,000 to build..." 

"Is it hard having all the secrecy that surrounds the RN-01 Honda you're riding? Yeah, at first when there was a lot of secrecy it was quite horrible in a way, and odd. Mainly because normally if you've got a new bike and someone likes it they can hop on and have a ride, but with the Honda they couldn't really do that and still can't, so it is a bit odd and hard at times, but I think it is going to be good for the sport."

"Do you think the internal gear technology you've helped Honda develop will make it into mass production? I'm not sure, but it would be cool if it did."

 £40,000 !!! I dont even think it looks nice


----------



## Smiffman (Jan 1, 2005)

> Imagine a dh bike with a drive shaft like bmw motorcycles have...


It's already been done


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

dang this is and old one of mine....

back when i thought i could invent a new and improved internal transmission...turns out i couldnt, its alittle harder then you'd think.....


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

eeew honda y would you want something honda?


----------

